# SAS Secret Santa 2013



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

*UPDATED - Secret Santa Info from Invisible_Girl:*

Hi everyone,

It's time for secret santa again and this year I'm going to organise it 

I guess everyone knows what it is,but the thing is that you will be assigned someone else that also has signed up and buy/make/whatever a gift for them. Doesn't have to be anything expensive. You decide how much you want to spend on it.

I've set up a new email address to keep everything as private as possible. There are only two people who will see your personal details - me and your secret santa.
If you are interested in joining: Here's the address: [email protected]

Send a email with:

-Full name and username.
-Your mailing address.
-Wish list and/or your hobbies/interests.

-The person you will be matched up with will be randomly chosen,and keep in mind that people are from all over the world here so you might not get anyone from your country.
-Try to send your gifts off early. Things tend to take more time during the holiday season.

*I know it's not a lot of time,but people need to have time for shopping and posting stuff so the deadline will be 29th of November.*

I hope a lot of people wants to join in 

-----------------------------------------------------------
(sorry for hijacking the post - neo)




If anyone coming to this thread was hoping that a Secret Santa would finally be announced this year, sorry to disappoint you, because as far as I know, there's no one around here to plan this.
Unless you guys are _absolutely _desperate for this year's SS, maybe I could bite the bullet... but considering the lack of time before Christmas, it'd be quite a challenge to organize all of this, and with my current level of managing skills I may be too unreliable to manage such a demanding and perplexing event (It's not impossible though! I just have to be 10 times more vigilant if I'd be in charge).

I just want to ask a question: Is SS even happening for this year? I mean, I love the idea of giving and receiving the most surprising and unexpected gifts (Still cherishing my How to draw manga book), and it's actually one of the few times in which I have a chance to interact with other people. I'm a little bummed with the complete omission of this event, AND I've also signed into SAS after a hiatus of one year of absence specifically to check out if any buzz regarding SS would run around the forums this Christmas.

I want to know; what does the general demographic here thinks? Should someone step up in front of the room and decide to prepare this last-minute idea? Personally, I think that this will benefit the community by a notch: for example, people who don't have any chance to receive anything during a special day, like birthdays and such could have a chance to underline this year's Christmas with a bang. Also, it might stir up a little holiday spirit!

Well, any input will be strongly appreciated!​


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I think there has been an ownership change. I will participate if something is quickly put together


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

I think that's a really nice idea even if it was just a card or something but yeah organizing it would be easier said than done


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

davidburke said:


> I think that's a really nice idea even if it was just a card or something but yeah organizing it would be easier said than done


Any gift will be acceptable! Although buying a card may only be a pound/dollar/local currency, delivering it to the destination may cost around 10$. Price ratio may be too high..​


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I was just thinking about this,and it's a pretty big thing,but I could try to organize it  It would be sad if it didn't happen this year,and it's such a nice tradition.
Anyone can participate,and it doesn't have to be anything expensive.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Count me in i Would love to treat a fellow sa er.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll join in. I always miss out on these on my forums I visit. So I'm getting in early.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I would love to do this.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I would love to do this.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

so whats the plan, and online gift?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ya never know. You might get a billionaire secret santa who buys you that mansion you've been hoping for.

This sounds interesting, but the anxiety I'd feel for whether or not the person likes the gift would kill me.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Can we play online Yankee swap?,


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm totally in. I'll help and/or organize. Just let me know how to proceed. Let's get this started before Black Friday & do it right!:boogie

PM me with further instructions.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Neo said:


> Since there are plenty of volunteers to run it - I would go for OP first, and then Invisible Girl since she was the first to offer, if Nocturne Lurker cannot/doesn't want to do it.


Ok,hope he sees this thread soon then


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wut did he say


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My friend on here did this last year and she randomly received a package of macadamia nuts lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm,the only people that will see your adress is the person that will be organizing the whole thing and your secret santa.Previous years people have set up a email account only to use for secret santa,so the chance that someone else is going to find out is very little.

I've done this since 2006,and it's always fun.I love finding and giving gifts to people


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it would be better to make a new thread,so that all the information is in the first post.

or maybe it's possible to do that in this thread?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

All the information you need is in the first post,and the deadline is friday the 29th of November. Not very long,but we got started late this year. I hope that lots of people want to join in


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i hope i get a cat lover!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Neo said:


> Ha - I always send macadamia nuts (usually chocolate covered/caramel filled), but with other things too, so I don't think that was me


They were honey mustard flavored. Definitely not you


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to join in this year. Don't be surprised if you receive a package of Duct tape and condoms.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm in! So is this on already or are we still waiting for more people to join?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Many replies have came ever since my initial posting, and I've completely forgotten about the thread! If I haven't checked this out of boredom, who knows what'd happen without me.​
Well, _officially_ signed up for this year's Secret Santa! I'll admit that I _might_ be too demanding and greedy here, with a wishlist in which most entries are around $100...​
Will look forward to who I'll send my gifts to.​


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Neo said:


> Since there are plenty of volunteers to run it - I would go for OP first, and then Invisible Girl since she was the first to offer, if Nocturne Lurker cannot/doesn't want to do it.


Up to your decision.
I have a pretty wide schedule now, so I'll do it if no one wants to take the heat.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Two people have joined so far  Posting in this thread does not count.
Hope to see more messages in the Secret santa inbox soon


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably a dumb question but How do We know Who We are sending. to? Do We get an email or pm. on here? Sorry If im stupid i Have Not done This before but looking forward to treating someone


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

losteternal said:


> Probably a dumb question but How do We know Who We are sending. to? Do We get an email or pm. on here? Sorry If im stupid i Have Not done This before but looking forward to treating someone


I'll pick someone randomly,and then send that information for everyone who has signed up.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

look forward to That Thanks.


----------



## vantine (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm still new to SAS (kinda). Nocturne Lurker talked me into this so I'm interested!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This seems quite interesting. Maybe I'll give it a shot.
Okay well it has been sent. Minor request...Please please don't pair me with someone from the same area (state)..please.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> I'm new and I don't know what to do.


All the information you need is in the first post,but if you can't find the answer to what you're wondering about there,feel free to ask me


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

vantine said:


> Hey everyone. I'm still new to SAS (kinda). Nocturne Lurker talked me into this so I'm interested!


Ok,I hope you'll join then


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

8 people have joined so far,so that's pretty good,but everyone is of course still welcome to join 
Still a week to go


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

It's nice to see this still running.. I ran this for a few years with good success with the same rules. I'm in.... email will be on the way..


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Is there a set budget for this SS thing? To ensure that nobody goes all out on one person, and then another gets something dirt cheap, etc.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just emailed my info.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> Email sent, I'm excited!


Are you sure you sent it to the right adress?  I didn't get anything from you yet.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok,so we're up to 10 people now  That's pretty good.
I'm excited about this


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> Are you sure you sent it to the right adress?  I didn't get anything from you yet.


I'm a little paranoid about my e-mail failing to be sent too. Did you got my message yet? (the "Pancakes" email)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I'm a little paranoid about my e-mail failing to be sent too. Did you got my message yet? (the "Pancakes" email)


Yes,you were the first one btw


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I sent an email a few days ago...have you received it?
Thanks!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> I sent an email a few days ago...have you received it?
> Thanks!


Yes,I did


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is so exciting! I will definitely join... going to send you an email... 

You should post about this in other forums. I never look in this forum... glad I accidentally stumbled in here and found this thread!

One thought... when we send them a package, we have to put our return address on it... that would give away our identity, wouldn't it?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

In the past I had people put their username with the gift so that they can be thanked... and know that it was received.. not sure what they want you to do this year... I would say at least write something inside saying that it was sas secret santa... just so they know it wasn't just some random thing in the mail..  Also share in this thread what you had received..



ew4055 said:


> This is so exciting! I will definitely join... going to send you an email...
> 
> You should post about this in other forums. I never look in this forum... glad I accidentally stumbled in here and found this thread!
> 
> One thought... when we send them a package, we have to put our return address on it... that would give away our identity, wouldn't it?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Preferably it would be nice if people wrote their username at least,but a little message/card would also be nice 
I know that some people don't do it,and some write a pm or vm to the person on here too.Whatever floats your boat I'd say 

Some people have contacted me before I got the package asking if I'd received it,and I thought that was nice too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The deadline is getting close and I haven't been assigned anyone yet. I'm going to be insanely busy next week and will have almost no free time to shop.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

RelinquishedHell said:


> The deadline is getting close and I haven't been assigned anyone yet. I'm going to be insanely busy next week and will have almost no free time to shop.


You won't be assigned someone before after the deadline has ended.The deadline is for joining secret santa,not for buying the gift  Sorry if that was misleading.

I'm hoping to be done with the assigning business on saturday,so you'll have some time shopping after that 
Just don't wait too long with sending gifts,but the most important thing is that everyone does send something.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I cant wait to see Who im buying for.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> You won't be assigned someone before after the deadline has ended.The deadline is for joining secret santa,not for buying the gift  Sorry if that was misleading.
> 
> I'm hoping to be done with the assigning business on saturday,so you'll have some time shopping after that
> Just don't wait too long with sending gifts,but the most important thing is that everyone does send something.


Oh I see. That makes it a lot easier lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

16 people have joined so far 
Not sure how I should do the assigning. I want it to be fair,so any suggestions? Lol,maybe I should pull everyones names out of a hat,but maybe there's an easier way than that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nice idea, kind of makes me feel pretty anxious though so i'll pass.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Invisible girl, I re-sent the email, did you get it and was that all the info that was needed?


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just about to send an email, let me know if you get it.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Is it too late to sign up for this? I just randomly came out this thread, but I never venture out to the "happier" parts of SAS. I'd love to join in, gift giving is one of the reasons I hate on having any really close friends because I love trying to figure out a perfect gift for them, and why I think gift cards are the devil. Sending my information asap!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> Invisible girl, I re-sent the email, did you get it and was that all the info that was needed?


Yeah,or you could have included your last name,but I guess it's ok


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Joan Of Narc said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this? I just randomly came out this thread, but I never venture out to the "happier" parts of SAS. I'd love to join in, gift giving is one of the reasons I hate on having any really close friends because I love trying to figure out a perfect gift for them, and why I think gift cards are the devil. Sending my information asap!
> 
> ​


Yeah,I got it and no it's not too late.Deadline is tomorrow,but it does depend on where you are in the world when that is.

Hm,that reminds me.Maybe I should wait a little bit with assigning people to each other.Just in case it's still friday somewhere in the world


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

19 people have joined  So we're a good bunch this year. Just love the secret santa thing here on SAS


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

renegade disaster said:


> nice idea, kind of makes me feel pretty anxious though so i'll pass.


That's too bad,but I do get you also.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

You are still able to join in if you want. Just send your email as soon as possible 
I'll try to assign you to someone by tomorrow or sunday.I'll have to see how busy I am,but soon you'll know and can start shopping/making or whatever


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey everyone,

The deadline has now ended,so I'll start drawing names soon 

Remember to get a receipt when you send your package,and post here when you have sent it off.
Try to not wait too long. Everything takes more time during the holidays,and if you're sending overseas you need to be extra early.
You could make the process easier by sending your gift through a site. Only thing is that it might not be gift wrapped,but some sites lets you choose this too. 
Anyway,I'll get on with it and you'll have it today


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Emails are sent out,so check your inbox 

Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

I just got my email. Gee, I'll have a pretty hard time with this.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I just got my email. Gee, I'll have a pretty hard time with this.


Yeah,it can be a challenge to find something,but that's the fun part of it too.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I already got everything picked out. Now I just have to wait for a couple things to arrive in the mail.

P.S. Whoever got me, please don't stress over it. You could send me cat turds and I'd be ok with it.  (Don't send me cat turds).


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

So excited - I went out shopping as soon as I got the email. I got something already, and the person I got had no wish list or anything so I think they're either going to love what I got them or hate it. Still wondering if i should get them more. If I think of something else I probably will.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got some stuff picked out already for the person I got!

Whoever got me, I'm really easy to please so don't worry too much, even just an Xbox One would suffice.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

I got my person too! I'm excited, though I have no idea what to get.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Got my person, they included a nice, easy wish list so it should be easy to shop for


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm gonna feel awkward with the stuff I have to buy. I know nothing about this kind of stuff.

Employee: "What kind of stuff does she normally wear?"
Me: "I have no idea, she lives on the other side of the country and I don't know her".


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

After everyone has gotten their gifts, maybe people wouldn't mind taking pictures of them to see what we all got, or would that be too embarrassing?

I feel slightly lost as to what to get, also, I'll be doing my shopping online as I can't really get around by car. I want to be a bit noisy and ask if people are actually going to get an item from the other person's wish list (if they provided one) or if it's going to be a surprise.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Joan Of Narc said:


> After everyone has gotten their gifts, maybe people wouldn't mind taking pictures of them to see what we all got, or would that be too embarrassing?


That's a good idea I'd be interested in seeing what everyone got.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

pretty cool idea


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Already ordered mine.. now just need to get something I have in mind locally..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

People can post pictures of they get if they want to.No pressure,but it is fun to see what people got.
You can also thank your person via pm if doing so here is too hard or something.

Some people don't really have a wishlist,but I think I'm going to try find something that is related to what my person wrote.

Btw,if you think that finding something for your person is hard you can try to find out more about them. Looking at their profile or posts sometimes gives away what they like.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I got mine too. Should have a bit of fun adding my own little twist to their list.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll be looking this week for my person. I don't care what the person who got me gets me. But if you're having trouble, I love cats. That's all I can really add because I feel selfish asking people for stuff. I'd be happy with just a card. I just love doing Secret Santas.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I got my person! This will be exciting. I love sending packages in the mail.
p.s. whoever got me don't stress, I'm just happy to be participating.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I can never think of specific items that I want/need. I know there are specific things that I probably do want or need, but ask me to to think or list what those items are and my mind goes completely blank. So I wasn't real specific in my 'wishlist'...sorry. But like I said...whoever got me should have absolutely no concerns whatsoever.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't started shopping for my person yet. I won't have any money for it before friday,and I don't really know what to get either. I always find something,but I'm always afraid that they won't like it.
Guess that's just a part of secret santa.You don't know what you'll get,but I still have all the stuff I've gotten from secret santas on here  or not edible stuff. That's long gone.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

someone buy me a ps4 ;o


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought my stuff, just waiting for some things i ordered online to come in. I'm a little nervous my person won't like what I got them, I feel like I should get them more but I don't have that much money. I hope they do like it, it's the thought that counts right?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw, first year since I've been here I have missed this - have fun everyone


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Have most of my stuff to send..hopefully last thing coming in today and ship tomorrow..
update: Sent!


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Just finished buying my stuff today. I just have to get it sent now. I don't feel like it's enough, but hopefully it is. It was insane in the stores today, I could barely move down the aisles to get a good look at stuff.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why do I have more anxiety over wrapping my gifts and shipping them out than I did actually shopping and picking stuff out? My anxiety makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got my stuff purchased and sent out on Wednesday


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm late. Can I still join???

I have gifts ready to be sent.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

I sent my stuff out yesterday, but I think it'll take a while to get to the person (hopefully they get everything before Christmas) I hope they like it. Man, why do I feel like I didn't send enough things?! Y'all got me feeling cheap! :um


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

oku said:


> I'm late. Can I still join???
> 
> I have gifts ready to be sent.


No,sorry. Deadline ended on the 29th. Maybe next year


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

for everybody who is worried about coming across as cheap, here is an interesting article I stumbled across about how people who give LESS gifts actually come across as being more generous givers:

http://www.livescience.com/17509-expensive-cheap-gifts.html


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I put together mine yesterday and there will be several packages for my person. Not really optimal,but I thought I'd save myself some time with shipping by doing so.
I hope you like it! 


And I really hope that people are getting stuff sent out because it's getting closer. Everything tends to take more time at this time of year,so keep that in mind.Especially if you are sending overseas,but don't wait too long.
I also really hope that everyone does send something,because participating in secret santa doesn't just mean getting something,but also giving something.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> I put together mine yesterday and there will be several packages for my person. Not really optimal,but I thought I'd save myself some time with shipping by doing so.
> I hope you like it!
> 
> And I really hope that people are getting stuff sent out because it's getting closer. Everything tends to take more time at this time of year,so keep that in mind.Especially if you are sending overseas,but don't wait too long.
> I also really hope that everyone does send something,because participating in secret santa doesn't just mean getting something,but also giving something.


Is anybody getting you anything? You should receive something.

I left my package at work and scheduled UPS to pick it up today. Hopefully it is (or will be) on its way today.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Evo1114 said:


> Is anybody getting you anything? You should receive something.
> 
> I left my package at work and scheduled UPS to pick it up today. Hopefully it is (or will be) on its way today.


Yes,somebody is getting me something too


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I sent mine out this morning


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent mine yesterday but now panicking, I have no idea what most of the stuff on the wish list was and really stuck for ideas for everyone this year. Normally Christmas is all about the build up and gift buying but the shops here are full of crap this year.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Invisible_girl said:


> Yes,somebody is getting me something too


Awesome. Otherwise I would have had to remedy that situation.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

ksjhdfkjdh my package arrived and I think I know who got me without even opening it. :afr
edit: still haven't opened it BUT THANK YOU TO MY LOVELY SECRET SANTA, here, have all the hugs and kisses *attacks you*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

How many people total are participating?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wasn't so 'secret' with my package. In fact, I distinctively signed my username in my card. Oh well...I guess the return address label wouldn't have made it too difficult anyways. My package will be arriving at its destination today. Everybody get excited!!!

Edit: In fact, I just checked the tracking, it is on its way to its destination as we speak!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't forget to share what you got... preferably with pictures!


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> I wasn't so 'secret' with my package. In fact, I distinctively signed my username in my card.


I did the same thing 

My package was delivered today too! woohoo!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> How many people total are participating?


19.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Cool. The first gift has reached its destination


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I'll get things started...I got my Secret Santa gift today!!!!  and will be happy to post pictures! Evo1114 was my "not so secret" Santa and sent me so many goodies!

I just want to show a picture of everything wrapped because I'm obsessed with the wrapping on packages and yes I do very neatly open the wrapping and keep it 










Everything unwrapped... a nice card, a Target gift card, a Spanish for dummies book, a Yankee candle that smells like jasmine... and yes ladies and gentleman, that is a foam cheese-shaped hat!










I was particularly excited about the Spanish book because I said on my wishlist that I had been trying to learn Spanish... GRACIAS!!!










Hmmm. What do you think about the hat? Fashion trend of 2014?










THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

ew4055 said:


>


YES! Haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be shipping my gift out Saturday.


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

Neo said:


> You're very welcome  Hope you eventually open it and like what was sent!


I love everything! It took me a good night's sleep to muster up the courage to open the pack, I was sure I was going to feel shame/guilt as soon as I opened it. Thanks very much for everything, you're really good with presents o_o I can't remember if I put liquorice on my wishlist, but I was so excited when I saw the pack, if I could live on something for forever, it'd probably be liquorice 

Here's some photos, don't mind the Hello Kitty and the dodge photos, I'm still in bed at the mo. The 'top secret' box contains a spinning top and a base with a battery inside of it, and the top maintains its spin and kinetic energy because it draws energy from the base. I said I liked physics, and this is super cool  There's a link a little ways below for a clip I took with my phone.


















I've already broken into liquorice - WHICH COME IN CATS AND OTHER FUNKY SHAPES - and the spinning top, and I took a short clip herrrre, click me (it's still going as I type this) and I love the necklace and the Underwater Paradise book - I've been watching QI in my spare time and I was actually really excited to see the book, thank you! And I'm really excited for the sudoku too aaaahhh thank you Neo ^^


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

OoOoH kitty liquorice! Nom nom nom...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

w00t w00t! i got the perfect gifts and it arrived on my birthday hence the double w00t

but my cameras not working! i'll post pictures later... thank u secret santa!!


----------



## bellejar (Jan 22, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> w00t w00t! i got the perfect gifts and it arrived on my birthday hence the double w00t
> 
> but my cameras not working! i'll post pictures later... thank u secret santa!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This makes me excited to get mine, I don't care what it is I just want to get something from a SAS member! Though I can't shake the feeling that whoever it is might not like me and is doing it out of obligation haha, anyone ever get that feeling?


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> w00t w00t! i got the perfect gifts and it arrived on my birthday hence the double w00t
> 
> but my cameras not working! i'll post pictures later... thank u secret santa!!


Happy Birthday


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This is so neat, everyone posting their pictures and all awww.

I will be shipping mine out tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I am sending my stuff out tomorrow or Saturday, one or the other. This has been a long week. Everything is ready to go, but I've never shipped anything before so I need help from the post office. They're just closed every time I get there.

But anyway, I got my stuff today! I was pretty excited to get my parcel and I also felt bad at the same since I haven't had the chance to send mine out. But anyway here is what I got:

A pretty card from Ew4055 with a nice little message in it:


A scented candle which I have lit right now. It's a relaxing scent to be honest.



And some bubble bath. I think this will be perfect since I have problems sleeping at night, and it's meant to be used for sleeping! 


Thank you so much for everything. I love it and appreciate it. I can't wait for my person to get their stuff. I hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

HopefulDreamer said:


> And some bubble bath. I think this will be perfect since I have problems sleeping at night, and it's meant to be used for sleeping!
> 
> Thank you so much for everything. I love it and appreciate it. I can't wait for my person to get their stuff. I hope it doesn't take long.


That's exactly what I was thinking when I bought it! Glad to see you are already enjoying it


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

ew4055 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I bought it! Glad to see you are already enjoying it


Yeah I'll probably use it later tonight. I took a nap after work, so I will more than likely have trouble sleeping tonight. I have to be up early tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> w00t w00t! i got the perfect gifts and it arrived on my birthday hence the double w00t
> 
> but my cameras not working! i'll post pictures later... thank u secret santa!!


Yay i'm glad you liked them, Happy Birthday!


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

I just sent mine out today and I just realized I forgot to ask for a receipt. Oops..
To my secret person, I forgot to check the shipping rules before I mailed it so I had to take out a part of my gift. Sorry


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

On the brightside, I got my gift today!! Thank you Bellejar! I'm so happy my secret santa is Auzzie. I just moved from Sydney a few months ago and I'm totally missing Australia. I almost cried when I saw the koala bear. I love everything! Thank You!! Gonna start reading the book tonight.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent mine out today. My person should get it next week. They said the latest would be Friday.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Got my gift.
There's some clever message when I opened up the packaging-- "Don't open 'till Christmas."

Gee, that makes me anxious! Thanks for the gift, whoever had me.


----------



## NoraN (Mar 19, 2013)

Gosh I want to cry...I missed this wonderful opportunity ****...well maybe next year.


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll do it next year when I have a P.O. Box set up. Looks fun but I have trust issues.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Got my gift.
> There's some clever message when I opened up the packaging-- "Don't open 'till Christmas."
> 
> Gee, that makes me anxious! Thanks for the gift, whoever had me.


Sorry I wrote that so you would know it was from secret Santa. Open it when you want. So Sorry its the most boring gift ever but its ridiculous in shops here now and i got panicky and really worried it would not get to you in time.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

losteternal said:


> Sorry I wrote that so you would know it was from secret Santa. Open it when you want. So Sorry its the most boring gift ever but its ridiculous in shops here now and i got panicky and really worried it would not get to you in time.


No, not at all... cheer up.

I'm doing what you wrote, I'm not opening until Christmas. Don't worry about it being a bad gift, I'm easily pleased!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I really hope that people has sent out their gifts by now. It's getting really close.
If there are any problems then report back to me and I'll try to help


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

According to my tracking code my person should be getting theirs tomorrow.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

shycheese said:


> On the brightside, I got my gift today!! Thank you Bellejar! I'm so happy my secret santa is Auzzie. I just moved from Sydney a few months ago and I'm totally missing Australia. I almost cried when I saw the koala bear. I love everything! Thank You!! Gonna start reading the book tonight.


That Koala plushie is so cuddly! I wonder if I got a plushie? Seriously, I need something to cuddle with.


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

My person should be getting their gift tomorrow. Hope everything goes well. Seeing these pictures I wonder if I should have sent more little things, but I did sent two things.

​


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

damnit i didn't see this thread until now. -cries


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

starburst93 said:


> I bought my stuff, just waiting for some things i ordered online to come in. I'm a little nervous my person won't like what I got them, I feel like I should get them more but I don't have that much money. I hope they do like it, it's the thought that counts right?


ur right i dont like it.........I LOVE IT!!!! lol

i got my clippers stuff hell yeah










i got this guy i named him julio










and a nice card RIGHTEOUS










THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Openyoureyes said:


> damnit i didn't see this thread until now. -cries


i know me 2


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Awww I wish I was involved in this.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Omg Thankyou so much to my secret Santa. I got really beautiful gloves, far too nice to wear at the stables and Will be kept for special occasions only. Massive Thankyou they are perfect. Sorry I don't know how to put pictures on here as I want everyone to see them .


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice to see all the stuffs!  I hope mine makes it for christmas... keep posting your stuff as you get them!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Ooh I wish I saw this earlier! Hopefully, there's something similar for Valentine's Day.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I couldn't afford to sign up this year, but I'm saving up to participate next year! ^__^


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I already thanked her numerous times, but not publicly, so thank you BelowtheCurrent!!! I haven't had a chance to dip into the tea yet, but I shall do it this weekend! :boogie


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Segafage said:


> Aww, thank you HopefulDreamer (I'll upload pictures in a bit!!  )
> 
> Love them and have already set them up (and pinned the card up!!)


Glad you like it.  I was hoping it would get there soon.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

losteternal said:


> Omg Thankyou so much to my secret Santa. I got really beautiful gloves, far too nice to wear at the stables and Will be kept for special occasions only. Massive Thankyou they are perfect. Sorry I don't know how to put pictures on here as I want everyone to see them .


It was me 
Did you get the other stuff?I did ask them to leave a note in one of the packages.Really wanted to get a card,but I was too slow


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy ****!!!! JealousisJelly turned it the **** out!!! I still need to take some pictures and post them but, lawd, I don't even know what to say. I'm really embarrassed I even did a wish list, because I didn't even expect that anyone to actually buy anything from it.

This Christmas was looking kind of crappy, because I haven't made enough money to really get anything for myself or others, so I haven't been excited for it at all, this really put a smile on my face.

Thank you for being so generous!


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Invisible_girl said:


> It was me
> Did you get the other stuff?I did ask them to leave a note in one of the packages.Really wanted to get a card,but I was too slow


My other gifts arrived and I could not stop crying I can't believe you went to to so much trouble I don't even know what to say. They are so amazing, I got a horse shoe on a chain with a message saying " I pay my psychiatrist in feed and hay, to listen to me every day." Which is ironic cos its so accurate. Also a beautiful carved nutshell with an animal laying inside. I am so overwhelmed I can't believe you know me better than my own family. I was delighted with the gloves and could not believe it when more things arrived. I will have to work out how to put pictures on as I want everyone to see them. Thankyou doesn't even come close to what I want to say xx


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Joan Of Narc said:


> Holy ****!!!! JealousisJelly turned it the **** out!!! I still need to take some pictures and post them but, lawd, I don't even know what to say. I'm really embarrassed I even did a wish list, because I didn't even expect that anyone to actually buy anything from it.
> 
> This Christmas was looking kind of crappy, because I haven't made enough money to really get anything for myself or others, so I haven't been excited for it at all, this really put a smile on my face.
> 
> Thank you for being so generous!


wow i never made anyone so happy lol


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Neo said:


> Got the package this morning, was waiting at my desk. The plushies (Itchy and Scratchy) are awesome!! Make me smile whenever I look at them. I'll post a pic later. Thank you very much, and also for the nice accompanying note


Aww! I'm glad you like them. (As of late, I've been a bit obsessed with anything Funko related.) I wish I would have gotten a few more things, though, and I was worried when I saw that the address was a work one, because I thought something might have happened with shipping. I'm glad everything worked out in the end!


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just got this in the mail from jealousisjelly, who wasn't even my secret santa, but i was his. It was totally unexpected and really made me happy to open. It was packaged in four envelopes by the way lol. The i am loved button is my favorite thing. I was having a pretty bad day, this really cheered me up.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

Openyoureyes got me the game Apples to Apples Junior!
I wish she had put herself in the package so I would have someone to play with lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

starburst93 said:


> I just got this in the mail from jealousisjelly, who wasn't even my secret santa, but i was his. It was totally unexpected and really made me happy to open. It was packaged in four envelopes by the way lol. The i am loved button is my favorite thing. I was having a pretty bad day, this really cheered me up.


just a stocking stuffer!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Openyoureyes said:


> damnit i didn't see this thread until now. -cries


Same here ;(


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Buy me Bonestorm or go to hell!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Buy me Bonestorm or go to hell!!


sick reference bro... your references are outta control everyone knows that


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

oku said:


> Openyoureyes got me the game Apples to Apples Junior!
> I wish she had put herself in the package so I would have someone to play with lol


Aww! You're welcome!  I hope you enjoy it. I'll post what you got me later on after I'm done with this food poisoning. Hoho, merry Christmas to me!


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just received my secret santa gift, i love it. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Omg! A gift wrapped with a tag...how awesomely sweet.

















What was inside?









Cats having a go at it.. 









THANKS oku!  secret santa.​


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my secret Santa gift and judging by it's hilarious contents and where it came from. I already know who it is.

I'll post some pics later when I'm not busy.

(I know which one not to post, so don't worry  Btw thanks. I was having a hard time finding some more of that stuff and I definitely need it later this week lol.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This made my day lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

If anyone hasen't received their gift,let me know ok? Then I'll try to sort it out 
They should have arrived by now if anything hasen't gone wrong.

I just got back yesterday,and my package did arrive before christmas,but I was already gone so I went down to the post office today and got it.

Thanks,David  I loved everything and now I have a excuse to actually use a apron, instead of getting food all over my clothes, because it was so cool.
My cats really liked the toy also. Will try to post pics later


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm glad you like it.. I was beginning to worry that it didn't make it.  Need pics of you in the apron! hehe anyway thanks for putting this all together! 

I actually have not received mine yet... was probably sent late... no big deal.. I'm just glad you like yours..


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mange Takk invisible_girl!!!! You are awesome!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm still waiting on mine. My 'secret' Santa let me know it should be arriving soon!


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn it!!!! I wish I read this before


----------

